# Videostart = Bildschirm KURZ schwarz!



## Klappstuhl (13. März 2008)

Hi!

Situation ist folgende:
Ich starte ein beliebiges Video(avi, DVD, mpeg,...) mit beliebigen Player(Mediaplayer,VLC,PowerDVD,...), das Video startet(Ton zu hören) und der Bildschirm wird für 1/2 Sekunden schwarz, dann erscheint das Video.
Das seltsame dabei ist, wenn ich das erste Video starte, geschieht dieser Effekt, lass ich das Video laufen und öffne ein zweites und weitere Videos, bleibt der Effekt aus
Das nervt tierisch, wenn mann mehrere Videos nacheinander durchklickt.
Letztens hatte ich nur einen alten 15"CRT Bildschirm zur Verfügung, ich betrieb ihn mit 75Hz und Auflösung 1024x768 bzw. 1152x864 auch hier blieb der Effekt aus!

Ich habe dieses Problem schon einige Zeit, allerdings ist es jetzt erst soweit, dass es micht richtig nervt - bitte helft mir!

Da ich die Grafikkarte zwischenzeitlich gegen eine leistungsstäkere gewechselt habe, denke ich kann es eigentlich nicht an der Hardware liegen (X² +3800; 2GB; X1800XT). Scheint mir auch eher ein Softwaredingsbums zu sein.
Selbst nach einer Neuformatierung geschieht das.
Ich benutze einen TFT BenQ FP91V+ @ 1280x1024 60Hz (glaube es war bei meinem CRT aber auch so).
Ich habe zudem per S-Video Ausgang ein TV angeschlossen, aber unabhänig davon passiert der Effekt trotzdem.

An Videotreibern habe ich DivX installiert - weitere kann ich nicht sagen - sollte es daran liegen können, dann wüsste ich gerne, wie kann ich herrausfinden welche Videotreiber installiert sind?

Fragen über Fragen - ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## chmee (13. März 2008)

Wird das Video ausschliesslich auf dem ersten GraKa-Ausgang geschaut ? Vollbild ?

Wenn ein zweiter Ausgang benutzt wird, dann wird das Problem irgendwas mit dem Overlaymodus zu tun haben und dass der Treiber sich nicht sofort auf den richtigen Ausgang einstellen kann bzw. der Monitor neu synchronisieren muss und bei der Auflösungsänderung folglich kurz schwarz wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## Klappstuhl (13. März 2008)

Ja, du hast recht!
Ich habe die Option Theater-Modus eingeschaltet, weil ich viel am TV Videos vom PC ausgebe. Deaktiviere ich diesen Modus - kein schwarzer Biildschirm mehr!
Ich möchte ungern diese Option deaktivieren - gibt es eine Lösung, wo ich den Theater-Modus beibehalten kann?


----------



## chmee (13. März 2008)

Ohne dass es schwarz wird ? Hmm, da seh ich schwarz 

Eine Möglichkeit - nicht die Schönste - ist es, den Theatermodus auszuschalten, den
Desktop zu erweitern, dann den Movieplayer auf jenen Monitor zu schieben und zu starten.
Dabei muss der Monitor nicht synchronisieren und auch der Treiber weiss, wo er spielen
soll. 

Hinweis : Grundsätzlich spielt nur der primäre Bildschirm Videos im Overlaymodus ab, auf 
dem sekundären bleibt das Rechteck schwarz. Testen. 
Lösungen: Entweder den Overlaymodus in 
Eigenschaften-Anzeige/Einstellungen/Erweitert/Problembehandlung ausschalten oder
jeweils den Ausgabemonitor zum Primären machen.

mfg chmee


----------

